# got vet results back...can someone help decipher?



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

just got the results in the e-mail today. the nutrition test is still pending...but the rest came in and it doesn't look that great...he's lacking a whole buttload of vitamins/ too high in protein/ too high in plant based food? possible exposure to toxic chemicals/pollutants?! :foxes15:

here's a shot of the e-mail explainin the factors 








here's the results itself


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

don't have a clue on the results but would love to know what you asked for when you got this test done? its sound like something I would love to have done for Chico and Cocoa


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

jan896 said:


> don't have a clue on the results but would love to know what you asked for when you got this test done? its sound like something I would love to have done for Chico and Cocoa


hey jan  thanks for the reply. im not sure what it really is called as he did a lot of things but this is the bill


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> hey jan  this is the bill




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*OMG*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! maybe I will think about it some..........lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

jan896 said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*OMG*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! maybe I will think about it some..........lol


hahaha!!! are ur babies good though?


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

What were his recommendations for you? What have you been feeding and what does he want you to feed?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

What did the vet say about it all?


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

From the explanation given, your next step is more testing to
rule out Cushings and a urine analysis to check and see if there
was a testing error or he actually has abnormalities in his urine.

IMO I would get those done ASAP. You said he gave you
some feeding suggestions/recipes, have you been feeding
those to Dexter since your visit ?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Mel's chi's said:


> What were his recommendations for you? What have you been feeding and what does he want you to feed?





flippedstars said:


> What did the vet say about it all?


i didn't call the vet just yet. i want some deep opinions from people who knows their pets and have had these issues before. from the e-mail it looks like he recommends to do other testings...and this will cost a lot..i just know it :lol: so before i do that i want to see other options as in milk thistle and such

i have been feedin him homemade meals but it looks like the results says its much protein  so i'll have to see how to feed in a low-protein meal. i've checked many sites online recommended by a friend whose chi is goi thru the same diet as in needin low protein meals. when i walked into the exam room i noticed they dont "sell" science diet but yet promote royal canin..just a small fact to share


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Christabelle said:


> From the explanation given, your next step is more testing to
> rule out Cushings and a urine analysis to check and see if there
> was a testing error or he actually has abnormalities in his urine.
> 
> ...


thanks christa
bills are stackin high right now  a testin error?! ugh...
the feedin suggestions yes i actualy have done his suggestions. however this was before knowing he was high in protein...so now i dont know. i'll be makin a followup appointment to get the details but not just yet


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Christabelle said:


> IMO I would get those done ASAP. You said he gave you
> some feeding suggestions/recipes, have you been feeding
> those to Dexter since your visit ?


oh, I missed that there were food recommendations earlier. What were they and what is is suggestion now for food. I don't know how you fed before either.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I certainly understand the economic aspect, after spending
as much as you did I would be a wiped out for awhile.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, the urine test shouldn't run too much $$ should it? I would call and get a price on it. That would be a good start along with diet changes and if not too expensive put your mind at ease with more accurate info. Also, I would think for the price you paid for the tests already done the vet should give you new diet recommendations and or recipes to go with this new bloodwork info.
But, PigeonS, I'm very pushy on getting info--lol. Don't be afraid to insist on instructions to go with his info


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I talked to you on FB already ... but will just give you a couple of recommendations here also ... 

I would put him on the liver diet that Dr. Dodds recommends. It's white fish and potato I believe. Low protein so easy on his liver. I would also start him on milk thistle. Those things can't hurt and will likely HELP. 

I still think that he needs a bile acid test done. This is really important to see how his liver is functioning or if he has a liver shunt. You just don't know until you have this test done. I'd also have the adrenal test done. That's what I would do! In the meantime, start him on the liver cleansing diet and the milk thistle supplement. 

It's very possible that his problems can be handled with medication and/or diet! But you do need a firm diagnosis before you can go further so that means more tests. You've gone this far, you've already spent a bunch of money... a couple hundred more to get a solid diagnosis is really important. I would urge you to go on and have the rest of the testing done so you know exactly what you are dealing with and how to help him.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Poor pup, hope it's all manageable. 
Keep us posted on his progress and further test results.
I'm no vet, but am a strong believer in proper nutrition 
being critical for overall health. Find what works for 
your little guy and continue the tests recommended.
That's my 2cents. Take care. HUGS!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I know that you are probably doing this already.....but I'd check all of his treats. some factories/processing plants have been discovered to have contaminated pet treats. There have been toxins and yucky stuff found.
Most of these have been associated with big manufacturing centers in asia. 
I have seen this issue mentioned here before....check all of his treats/food.

The bill from the vet seems like a lot when you have the tests run all at one time....at least he did them on one visit.

I like the explaination format he gives too...

Sorry Dexter....missed this on FB...damn internet broken here...I complain later about that:foxes15:

I would investigate the liver shunt...


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Again I agree with Tracy and Sugar you really don't want to wait too long to eliminate Cushins Disease, because if God forbid it was that, it is a very serious thing to deal with. Like I said on FB: You need a firm answer as to what is going on right away, a firm course of treatment and a solid diet plan. I also agree with "I'm very pushy on getting info--lol. Don't be afraid to insist on instructions to go with his info" Also get clear explanations of everything the vet is testing for and the results!!!! knowledge it power and that power will allow you to help Dexter the best way possible.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm so sorry you have to go thru all this. if it were me i'd do the tests but would first want an estimate on what everythings going to cost so i'm not in for a shock...


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Our miniature schnauzer Fritz who has now passed away had cushings disease, and his liver results were out of whack as well. I would DEFINITELY test for cushings if your vet is suspecting it. If he does have cushings, you want to get on top of it and get him on medication ASAP. 

We tried Fritz on a medication for it and when he went back for testing, his levels were even crazier and it was determined that he wasn't a good candidate for it. It was the only medication available for his symptoms at the time, so he unfortunately had to go without anything for a couple of years. However, a new medication had been approved for cushings in dogs when his symptoms began to get worse, and we were able to put him on it for the last year and half of his life and it made a _huge_ difference.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh, and NO TREATS or food AT ALL from China!!! There is ton of info out there on these treats/products (not just chicken jerky but rawhide, etc.) causing liver and kidney failure. Just because they sell it at the pet store doesn't mean its safe.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Pigeonsheep,

I second everything Brodysmom said, get him on the liver diet asap, stop all protien based treats. 

You can also check out the liver shunt and MVD support group at yahoo. If nothing else they can help with understanding some of those test results you already have. Liver_Shunt_And_MVD_Support : Liver Shunt & MVD/HMD Support

Good luck, I hope it turns out to be something easily treated. 

Tracey


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> oh, and NO TREATS or food AT ALL from China!!! There is ton of info out there on these treats/products (not just chicken jerky but rawhide, etc.) causing liver and kidney failure. Just because they sell it at the pet store doesn't mean its safe.


Well that is what I meant to say...you have such a better way of it !! 

I am so suspiciuos of bully stix and stuff from pet stores and on line---I only purchase from trusted sources.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Hugs to you and Dexter. I hope you get everything figured out quickly.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh poor little man... =( Hopefully the holistic vet will be able to recommend something as far as diet. Consistency can help tons so once you finally have a "plan" I'd stick with it and his body should adjust. And wow I had no idea how many chicken treats especially are made in China. It's crazy; whenever we stop at any store now I make a trip to the pet section (Robs used to this by now lmao) and check every bag of treats I'm not familiar with and 99% of the time, in tiny fine print at the bottom, it says "Made in China." Ugh.


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Prayers for your little guy.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree with everyone else. I know you have spent a great deal of money and it is so hard to keep on, but you have come too far to stop now. I also agree NO TREATS--very careful diet but I am not the one to make suggestions on that. I am curious--you said you were feeding homemade--was it raw or cooked? Were you going by a recipe that you got from a dog food website? How long have you been doing that? I only ask because from what I have been studying I think that info can effect vitamins, minerals, and possibly, liver and urine. Would just like to know.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> I agree with everyone else. I know you have spent a great deal of money and it is so hard to keep on, but you have come too far to stop now. I also agree NO TREATS--very careful diet but I am not the one to make suggestions on that. I am curious--you said you were feeding homemade--was it raw or cooked? Were you going by a recipe that you got from a dog food website? How long have you been doing that? I only ask because from what I have been studying I think that info can effect vitamins, minerals, and possibly, liver and urine. Would just like to know.


he was on cooked. i know some people believe in raw but he just doesnt like raw! i was goin by a recipe thats almost close to the vet's ideal food when i saw the sheet that day. i was just lackin vitamins i guess. i just bought vitamins from konaschips.com and also the vitamin c from there too so im hopin this will make a big difference. 
im almost certain his liver problem was from feedin years worth of the made in china dog products...which i know regret so i ordered a big bagful of the konaschips as well

i know u guys mean well but moneywise its not possible to get another visit just yet. im also plannin on makin my own chicken jerky treats so i know exactly what'll be goin in them! im pretty sure the next bill will rank up to the 700 mark....def. cant afford that right now even if i love my dexter. try toout urself in my shoes. im tryin my best to find him good food. i even tried crushin in kibbles to his food but he wont eat it...i even got real kibble the other night and it turned out to have synthetic vit k so im done woth that bag...plannin on gettin chicken soup dog food tomaro with him, i'm hopin that'll be his permanent to mix with ground up beef and coconut oil.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would honestly not give him anything mixed in with his dog food other than coconut oil  It will just throw off the balance which is so important for him right now...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey P, have you tried Acana Pacifica?
If you are set on switching to dry, I would give it a go.
Feed very little, and if he is being picky about it, just wait it out.
It's normal for a dog to become a picky eater after they get used
to eating home cooked, so just give it time, if he goes a day without
eating it is not the end of the world. Considering he has health issues,
just call your vet first to get the ok for Acana, it's an amazing food, but
high in protein, maybe Dex needs something else right now...who knows.

As for going back to the vet, have you actually talked with your vet since
your last visit, about the meaning of the results and what should be done next?

Not sure about your new vet, but mine gladly accepts questions by phone.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> i know u guys mean well but moneywise its not possible to get another visit just yet. im also plannin on makin my own chicken jerky treats so i know exactly what'll be goin in them! im pretty sure the next bill will rank up to the 700 mark....def. cant afford that right now even if i love my dexter. try toout urself in my shoes. im tryin my best to find him good food.


I totally understand the dilema with the cost at the vet, our savings were nearly wiped out when Kira had to be tested and have surgery. 

I would stay on a homemade diet if I were you, I was able to bring Kira's liver numbers down into the normal range with a homemade diet and she is doing fine so far. My vet was impressed and told me to keep doing what I was doing and I'll have her rechecked in August to make sure everything is still good.

If Dexter's liver tests are high you should definately stay with a reduced protien diet. Even if he has something other than liver disease his liver count is elevated and a reduced protien diet will help take some stress off his liver.
Kira weighs 7.5 lbs and only gets 0.35 oz chicken or fish protien (never beef or lamb, they're just to hard on the liver) 3 times a day at mealtime with potatos, veggies, pumpkin, sweet potatos, a daily vitamin supliment from the vet and some milk thistle 1/4 the human dose.

And for treats it's only vegetarian treats like fruit, veggies, special k (she loves that), and assorted baked vegetarian treats from the pet store.



> im also plannin on makin my own chicken jerky treats


I would stay away from protien treats like chicken jerky, bully sticks, rawhide, beef or lamb because these require to much work from the liver to filter out the toxins. 

You might also look into a senior pet kibble that is lower in protien.

Don't feel to guilty about not having the money to go back for more tests right now, you're trying your best. 

Stay positive.
Tracey


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree with LS~ picky dogs are created by their owners. =) It's up to YOU to be the diligent one, more stubborn than he is. He's just being a big spoiled baby choosing not to eat what you give him. It's not unheard of for some dogs to go a few days without eating just from stubbornness. It DOESN'T mean he doesn't like the food; or that it tastes bad; he is just simply holding out for something better. If I were you I'd pick a good quality food that's already balanced; not add anything else as that'll throw off the balance; offer it to him just 3 times a day; for 10 minutes at a time. If he walks away, and won't eat after 10 minutes, just pick it up and wait until whatever you decided is the next meal time. He's a big boy, he can handle it... lol.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh wow I'm shocked to come back and see that dexter is sick ! Poor guy .. you really should get the test done , maybe skip the new puppy and get his test done .. cut back on a few "personal items" , sell some things , ask for help from your parents , boyfriend ? Hmm try applying for a care card .. helps you pay for vet care .. JMO I hope you find what's wrong with him


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I feel sorry that Dexter has gone through this, not his fault at all since he eats what is given to him. 

Amazing that a 700 bill is too much, how are those expensive cameras doing? And your parents store? Where's your boyfriend at? When I need money for my girls, I sell my **** to get them taken care of. 


Good luck to Dexter.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I was under the impression that it would be the SECOND $700 bill that would be really hard to take (After the first +$700 bill for this go around)...

Also, not that it matters (and I wouldn't expect everyone to read everything everyone says so as to know every detail) but I do recall Pidge mentioning she didn't have her awesome camera at the moment because she DID sell it...

I don't ever get in the middle of anything here, but she's a good girl doing what she can at the moment for her boy... I think she feels down about it enough... 



Best wishes to Dexie boy! We're thinkin' of ya over here on the W coast!


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Man, that is freakin' expensive! But
obviously worth knowing. Dexter is an 
awesome looking little dog, I'll be praying for him. (Also your siggy
is priceless!). Hope all goes well for your next set
of tests.
Thanks, Hollysmom for my fab siggy!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh k but why get another puppy while your dog is sick ? Hmmm IMO


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LittleHead said:


> I feel sorry that Dexter has gone through this, not his fault at all since he eats what is given to him.
> 
> Amazing that a 700 bill is too much, how are those expensive cameras doing? And your parents store? Where's your boyfriend at? When I need money for my girls, I sell my **** to get them taken care of.
> 
> ...




"Once we realize that imperfect understanding is the human condition 
there is no shame in being wrong, only in failing to correct our mistakes."

I do believe Pigeonsheep is working on correcting her mistakes. She has
changed his diet 100%, started getting him the treatments, and seems 
willing to learn and better herself as a dog owner. And if you truly care 
about Dexter's well being, why not support her efforts instead of judging her?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks lovemypups, nala, my ls

as for the debbie downers of this thread u guys really should listen to LS she is a wise soul and a very awesome friend. after months and months of not givin a sheet about my life u guys really need to fibd a new hobby rather than stick ur noses into mine. if ur not gonna give any good advice i suggest u stay out of mine. i do what i have to fluffin do in my life to get by what the eff is happenin. u guys are already on my bad side from whatever drama went thru as some people really dont know how to be true friends but i dont give a sheet about the little things in life anymore. i wish i could frow up all over ur heart cuz u all dont got none. thanks for ruinin the thread


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

HUgs Girly, dont let things ruin ur day or thread u r your chis momma and you are doing what u can 2 make it better. We all make mistakes and no one should judge anyone, just continue doing the best u can and thats all u can do!!!! hugs dont be sad!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks wawies. but its too late for hugs for certain people. this drama goes way back. thank u tho :lol: and yes i did sell my awesome cam....which i miSs dearly. been usin my fluffin cell cam for everythin...i dont gave to explain my other sources of finance as well, not everythin revolves around ur dogs so ita hard to get another 700 or then some. i believe that gettin a friend for dex is what will make him feel better as he is stressed too. he probably feels all thr negativity that ive been goin thru recently but no...people dont think about that....its all about money. anyway hugs to those who actually care


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

agreed, you dont have to explain to anyone and if you feel that your dex needs a playmate then maybe he does, you know him better then anyone else  plus you are right it will help him with stress and also help you with stress, im sure ur all stressed, a puppy always cheers everyone in the home up. When my baby peanut and freeda passed away everyone was mad that i went straight out to rescue a chi then adopt another one and then buy another one, but hey i need dogs in my life and they love me n i love them. we all do what we can, so sorry u had 2 sell your camera, but that just shows how much u care and maybe will shut alot of negative people up!!!



pigeonsheep said:


> thanks wawies. but its too late for hugs for certain people. this drama goes way back. thank u tho :lol: and yes i did sell my awesome cam....which i miSs dearly. been usin my fluffin cell cam for everythin...i dont gave to explain my other sources of finance as well, not everythin revolves around ur dogs so ita hard to get another 700 or then some. i believe that gettin a friend for dex is what will make him feel better as he is stressed too. he probably feels all thr negativity that ive been goin thru recently but no...people dont think about that....its all about money. anyway hugs to those who actually care


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Lmaooo Smh in the end I'm sayn what ppl are thinking but I really hope he gets better


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i think ur only sayin what negative people are thinkin. there are other ways to get a dog better other than surgeries and medicine. afterall the liver can repair itself. if this was sumthin serious like internal bleedin then of course it wouldnt make sense! not everythin a vet results says is exactly what the problem is. u dont know who to trust anymore

wawies im so sorry and have read all the things about ur past doggies and feel so bad but yes soke people just dont get why gettin new dog is somethin that can make everyone feel better. im glad ur feelin better after all u went thru


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow, poor dexter! I don't know if i've 'spoken' to you before but you seem like a good owner to me, you obviously really care or you wouldn't be on a forum like this xx


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope Dexter gets better, quick! I understand about the financial aspect. Fact is, we all have different priorities. My husband always makes me wait a bit before taking them to the vet because you could walk out of there owing your life!! Bottom line is you do what you can!

I've always thought, briefly, about what I would do if one of my animals had to have extensive treatment. Even though we would do "anything" for our fur babies, if the money just isn't there, you just can't do it! It is impossible! Sure, you may say borrow. But whom is going to loan you money. It's hard to find a close friend or relative tha feels the same way you do about your animals. It just plain hard. 

Keep doing what you're doing. Give the new food time to do it's thing. And yeah - stay away from stuff made in China!! I make most of my guys treats. I buy very few.

Good luck, Dex.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

From my understanding Pigeonsheep is not refusing treatment, are you P?
Way I see it is you recently got back from the vet, you now changed his
diet, added supplements and are waiting to hear back from the vet with
further instructions. Am I wrong?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Nikki, 

Just going to chime in, I know this a really difficult subject for you, and I know we have discussed it on FB a bit.
If Dexter was my dog? I would do these things immediately:

1) Cut out anything that is not a top grade food, he WILL eat, dogs do not starve LS is VERY correct about this, or place him on the special diet the vet reccomended.. no negotiations, it may take him 4 days to eat, but he won't die or starve and in the end it's for the best.

2) I would NOT purchase another puppy until the situation is sorted out with Dexter, a few reasons really, liver problems are very serious & you told me it was not ruled out that it's not Cancer or Cushings correct? nothing else will matter in the end if it was correctable if caught early enough, dogs don't NEED playmates, it's nice but not mandatory, There will always be a new puppy  (trust me I look all the time! LOL) And I'm certain any reputable breeder would not sell a new puppy to someone if the persons existing dog was sick and existing vet care was not being handled in the best manner. (not saying you are not going to take him back to the vet, but I'd hate to see this as another source of stress for you)

3) I would look into insurance products right away, you might find a company that will take him on for existing or as I stated a company like the insurance I have where basic vet bills are even covered! it may take a bit of digging but it will be so worth it in the end! 

I say these things not to give you a hard time but just because I'm concerned for both you & Dexter. 
Hopefully that did not offend you.

In the end however he is your dog, and you will do as you see fit.
& you don't have your new Pentax anymore? I must have missed your post that you sold it. LOL


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Good advice from Kitty, helpful, insightful, kind and caring.

By the way Kitty I'm glad to see you back on the forum, you were missed. Hope all is well.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Everything is wonderful LS! 
I've just been so busy in the real world with my doggies family & friends that I don't find as much time to get on here as often as I would like. 
How are you?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Aww poor Dexter, I am sorry he is having problems. You have gotten some really good advice here. And I think you are doing the right thing with the diet changes. This is just my opinion on this. His Alt is a bit high. The ast is normal. It looks to me as he has a urine infection, maybe he has had it for awhile so he developed crystals in his urine causing the blood. The elevated ALT could be form the urine infection as all the other numbers were in normal range. Antibiotics are pretty cheap. Would the vet give you an RX for antibiotics based on the urine findings. Once again this is just own opinion. I am not a vet but have been through health issues with Zoey. Please keep us posted.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KittyD said:


> Everything is wonderful LS!
> I've just been so busy in the real world with my doggies family & friends that I don't find as much time to get on here as often as I would like.
> How are you?



Happy to hear that. 
I'm good, taking one day at a time. 
Thank you.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

pinkprincess said:


> Wow, poor dexter! I don't know if i've 'spoken' to you before but you seem like a good owner to me, you obviously really care or you wouldn't be on a forum like this xx


hmm i dont think u have lol~ but i do love meetin new people  i cant keep up with everyone here...these just too many of u! haha :lol: ive ben a member of this forum for quite some time now and have learned a lot! i also have about 5 chihuahua books which im still readin as they are fun and informful 



Angel1210 said:


> I hope Dexter gets better, quick! I understand about the financial aspect. Fact is, we all have different priorities. My husband always makes me wait a bit before taking them to the vet because you could walk out of there owing your life!! Bottom line is you do what you can!
> 
> I've always thought, briefly, about what I would do if one of my animals had to have extensive treatment. Even though we would do "anything" for our fur babies, if the money just isn't there, you just can't do it! It is impossible! Sure, you may say borrow. But whom is going to loan you money. It's hard to find a close friend or relative tha feels the same way you do about your animals. It just plain hard.
> 
> ...


thank you so much and yes i agree it is hard to find those to loan u money when the time is needed esp. when u already owe them a couple G's worth already! some people dont take it into the fact that they are not the one dealin with it...rather they say do this do that that'll fix it...its not always guaranteed


~LS~ said:


> From my understanding Pigeonsheep is not refusing treatment, are you P?
> Way I see it is you recently got back from the vet, you now changed his
> diet, added supplements and are waiting to hear back from the vet with
> further instructions. Am I wrong?


im not refusin treatment. i still am waitin for him to contact me back...he is a busy busy man...which makes me think i should look for a new vet. what happens if somethin serious happens...and he cant be reached? -_-; this is not sumthin u can do in just a couple days worth. and yes i have changed his diet. i added in loads of vitamins in hopes that it will help his defecieny of lackin vitamins. i also am researchin milk thistle for his liver but still confused on which one to purchase? dont want to get the wrong one...also cushings was ruled out only by the previous vet...and the current one has told me there are different intensitys of cushings...i mean seriously?! -_-; this is just like when some doctor tells u , u might have cancer and then another one says no its just a tumor or nothing at all. nothing is certain...and yes it is a possible cancer..."possible" for dex but i dont know...UGH. ive been tryin to keep busy to "put aside" all that "might" be wrong with him. till i can get my head straight. i am not well on stress esp. when i suffer from anxiety.



KittyD said:


> Hey Nikki,
> 
> Just going to chime in, I know this a really difficult subject for you, and I know we have discussed it on FB a bit.
> If Dexter was my dog? I would do these things immediately:
> ...


i changed his diet! and i already know the recommendations that was on the e-mail he sent me on the results but none of them make sense. "drops" of this and that and this and that...how much will it cost and will it make it go away?? or will this be a lifetime commitment? just like in humans when people get sick...they believe medicine is the cure to everythin..i dont believe that. 
and yes i sold my pentax! i didnt want to make it public in fb as i would be too sad....i am however gettin a cheaper cam soon so i can make my business better as cell cams just wont cut it in the real world of advertisin -_-; the puppy is my decision and im stickin by it for now...i just hope u guys wouldnt throw rocks at me for that



~LS~ said:


> Good advice from Kitty, helpful, insightful, kind and caring.
> 
> By the way Kitty I'm glad to see you back on the forum, you were missed. Hope all is well.


she sure is missed but were always in contact on fb and text! hehehe  btw ls do u text?  i have an international plan in mine hehehe *wink*



Zoey's Mom said:


> Aww poor Dexter, I am sorry he is having problems. You have gotten some really good advice here. And I think you are doing the right thing with the diet changes. This is just my opinion on this. His Alt is a bit high. The ast is normal. It looks to me as he has a urine infection, maybe he has had it for awhile so he developed crystals in his urine causing the blood. The elevated ALT could be form the urine infection as all the other numbers were in normal range. Antibiotics are pretty cheap. Would the vet give you an RX for antibiotics based on the urine findings. Once again this is just own opinion. I am not a vet but have been through health issues with Zoey. Please keep us posted.


thank u zoeysmom! those results are quite confusin. ive had tracy tell me about what they really mean as well. everyone is tellin me a little different. i wish i was more knowlegable into meds and what they are really are to see. but thank u for replyin here


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry you're having all this negativity
coming at you. I hope you'll still keep posting.
By the way I showed my Mom your siggy
and she thought it was amazing and
adorable. She wondered how you did it!
Peace to you and hugs. Nala's Mum
Thanks for my fab siggy Hollysmom!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that Dexter is sick, I hope that he gets to feeling better very soon!

I totally understand financial problems and just one $700 vet bill would kill most people's economic situation right now let alone the idea of perhaps facing another one. Unfortunately, with the way the economy is right now people can't always do things the way they wish they could. 
You are doing the best you can and that is all that you can expect from yourself. Just from your posts I can tell that Dexter means the world to you and you know what is best for him and your family. 


I hope that things get better for Dexter very soon! Sending positive thoughts and hugs to you and Dexter both.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I may be falling behind here on catching up but I'd like to ask what made you have these test done to begin with? I will probably get something like this once I can save up enough money!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

B]z[/B]QUOTE=KittyD;910676]Hey Nikki, 

Just going to chime in, I know this a really difficult subject for you, and I know we have discussed it on FB a bit.
If Dexter was my dog? I would do these things immediately:

1) Cut out anything that is not a top grade food, he WILL eat, dogs do not starve LS is VERY correct about this, or place him on the special diet the vet reccomended.. no negotiations, it may take him 4 days to eat, but he won't die or starve and in the end it's for the best.

2) I would NOT purchase another puppy until the situation is sorted out with Dexter, a few reasons really, liver problems are very serious & you told me it was not ruled out that it's not Cancer or Cushings correct? nothing else will matter in the end if it was correctable if caught early enough, dogs don't NEED playmates, it's nice but not mandatory, There will always be a new puppy  (trust me I look all the time! LOL) And I'm certain any reputable breeder would not sell a new puppy to someone if the persons existing dog was sick and existing vet care was not being handled in the best manner. (not saying you are not going to take him back to the vet, but I'd hate to see this as another source of stress for you)

3) I would look into insurance products right away, you might find a company that will take him on for existing or as I stated a company like the insurance I have where basic vet bills are even covered! it may take a bit of digging but it will be so worth it in the end! 

I say these things not to give you a hard time but just because I'm concerned for both you & Dexter. 
Hopefully that did not offend you.

In the end however he is your dog, and you will do as you see fit.
& you don't have your new Pentax anymore? I must have missed your post that you sold it. LOL[/QUOTE]

LOL huh this is the same thing I said ?! Guess I'm NOT the only one thinking it ...
I agree with everything you said kitty


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Awe Dexy poo. I'm sorry you aren't better yet sweetie. Hugs to you and your mama. Sugar just keep doing what you are doing. Us that know what you are doing to try and change his situation know all you are doing to make it right. Others obviously don't care enough to read and just pick out the negatives. Good luck girl. Big hugs to both you and Dex


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Oh so my post gets removed but those of clearly offending nature don't?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok Guys can we keep these posts polite please.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Ok but I don't get how a pink unicorn prancing is more offending than LittleHead's comment??


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

LittleLuxie said:


> Ok but I don't get how a pink unicorn prancing is more offending than LittleHead's comment??


Maybe its because I posted what just about everyone thinks, but no one will call her out on it.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Michele, I'm a nice girl! Just doesn't make sense to willingly spend money on another dog, aka a second responsibility, when your first one is having issues that require and all funds to be put to use.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

LittleHead said:


> Michele, I'm a nice girl! Just doesn't make sense to willingly spend money on another dog, aka a second responsibility, when your first one is having issues that require and all funds to be put to use.


As much as I like Nikki & do not want to offend her or cause her any hurt feelings, this statement is truth and entirely logical.
You deal with what you have first. That is the mature, responsible & adult way.

I fully realize and accept that it's a free world & Nikki does not have to do anything "we" think or feel is right because at the end of the day Dexter is her dog, not ours. I do lean towards concern for him though because he was a puppy mill dog & when you don't know the genetics or lineage certain genetic diseases could be more common.

Regardless, I wish both Dexter & Nikki well & anything I have said here is nothing I have not discussed with Nikki Directly.
That's what friends do.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Pidgeonsheep , ( i think you prefer being called that on here. i do know your name ... but was respecting that you didnt want to be called by that , unless i was wrong ) 
i'm sure whatever decision you make will be the best one for you. i'm with you whatever you decide. i know you love Dexter as much as anyone could love a dog and you take excellent care of him.
and if you decide to get a puppy i'm sure they will both get the best care. they are lucky to have you


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Nala said:


> Sorry you're having all this negativity
> coming at you. I hope you'll still keep posting.
> By the way I showed my Mom your siggy
> and she thought it was amazing and
> ...


thanks nala. the bf made me that siggy a while ago hehe. he used some kind of program for it though. as for the "paint-like" effect that was done through photoshop 



intent2smile said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Dexter is sick, I hope that he gets to feeling better very soon!
> 
> I totally understand financial problems and just one $700 vet bill would kill most people's economic situation right now let alone the idea of perhaps facing another one. Unfortunately, with the way the economy is right now people can't always do things the way they wish they could.
> You are doing the best you can and that is all that you can expect from yourself. Just from your posts I can tell that Dexter means the world to you and you know what is best for him and your family.
> ...


thank you so much and yes finance sure does suck. i just had to go by the bank today to pay off a bill that is due today. he sure does mean the world to me <3



teetee said:


> I may be falling behind here on catching up but I'd like to ask what made you have these test done to begin with? I will probably get something like this once I can save up enough money!


lol its ok u can always catch up if u want  the reason he took these extensive tests were because i wanted to get him fixed before the new pup comes in but my last vet told me after takin a simple cheap bloodtest that he wouldn't be able to take the anathesia so i had to have a second opinion and out came these cray results. i went to a hollistic vet and if ur plannin doin a test like this he mentioned there are different levels of bloodtests you can do, they go by panels. like 2 panel...4 panel...6 panel..12 panel, the more panel he more you'll be spending though. i also did the nutrition test as well to see what hes lackin in because of his years of hairloss on his back . u can see it in some pics very clearly. i always thought it was alopecia? im not sure anymore.



BaileysMum said:


> Awe Dexy poo. I'm sorry you aren't better yet sweetie. Hugs to you and your mama. Sugar just keep doing what you are doing. Us that know what you are doing to try and change his situation know all you are doing to make it right. Others obviously don't care enough to read and just pick out the negatives. Good luck girl. Big hugs to both you and Dex


thanks baileysmum :] lol its ok i laugh it off nowadays



michele said:


> Ok Guys can we keep these posts polite please.


:toothy8:


LittleHead said:


> Michele, I'm a nice girl! Just doesn't make sense to willingly spend money on another dog, aka a second responsibility, when your first one is having issues that require and all funds to be put to use.


:sign5: says the person who talked behind my back



KittyD said:


> As much as I like Nikki & do not want to offend her or cause her any hurt feelings, this statement is truth and entirely logical.
> You deal with what you have first. That is the mature, responsible & adult way.
> 
> I fully realize and accept that it's a free world & Nikki does not have to do anything "we" think or feel is right because at the end of the day Dexter is her dog, not ours. I do lean towards concern for him though because he was a puppy mill dog & when you don't know the genetics or lineage certain genetic diseases could be more common.
> ...


yes he was a puppy mill dog. which makes me think he had these problems from the beginning of when i got him. i had no input on how his health was besides from a vet that i first went to that was recommended by the kennel i got him from. they said he was healthy but he has never had a blood test done before. so lookin at him from the physical point i guess he was healthy? -.-



elaina said:


> Pidgeonsheep , ( i think you prefer being called that on here. i do know your name ... but was respecting that you didnt want to be called by that , unless i was wrong )
> i'm sure whatever decision you make will be the best one for you. i'm with you whatever you decide. i know you love Dexter as much as anyone could love a dog and you take excellent care of him.
> and if you decide to get a puppy i'm sure they will both get the best care. they are lucky to have you


hey elaine  i hate my name bein used here but not too many people use it so its ok ! thank you so much for the support. :daisy:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry about that! I just never know what to call you between FB and here and since Nikki is what I call you usually I thought it was ok, I don't care when people call me by name here :lol:


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwww pidge hope our wee dexter gets better soon i know he means the world to you and you would do anything for him big hugs from us xxx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KittyD said:


> Sorry about that! I just never know what to call you between FB and here and since Nikki is what I call you usually I thought it was ok, I don't care when people call me by name here :lol:


lol its ok kitty i know u always call me by my name LOL. i just dont like it because the only other person who calls me by my real name is the pops. u know the whole when kids are younger they get called by their full name when u get in trouble...i was one of them LOL :lol:



Mandy said:


> awwwww pidge hope our wee dexter gets better soon i know he means the world to you and you would do anything for him big hugs from us xxx


hai mandy!  thank u! hugs are so nice and warm


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i forgot to say that i Love your new Avatar, its so funny and cute . LOL


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

elaina said:


> i forgot to say that i Love your new Avatar, its so funny and cute . LOL


hahaha i figured since im always laffin itll be cute :lol:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol its ok kitty i know u always call me by my name LOL. i just dont like it because the only other person who calls me by my real name is the pops. u know the whole when kids are younger they get called by their full name when u get in trouble...i was one of them LOL :lol:
> 
> 
> hai mandy!  thank u! hugs are so nice and warm


Oh Funny! it's true though people really only call me Kitty in even real life so I get that! I do.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

P, if there is anything I can do to help even being so far away let me know. I will do what I can =D


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KittyD said:


> Oh Funny! it's true though people really only call me Kitty in even real life so I get that! I do.


hehe! yay u get me 



BaileysMum said:


> P, if there is anything I can do to help even being so far away let me know. I will do what I can =D


u are sucha sweetmuffin for askin! just be a friend is all i ask  if u have fb its even better lol :lol: im on there more than here


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> hehe! yay u get me
> 
> 
> u are sucha sweetmuffin for askin! just be a friend is all i ask  if u have fb its even better lol :lol: im on there more than here


Well duh! I already have you on fb you silly goose. Or should I say pigeon? :O


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

BaileysMum said:


> Well duh! I already have you on fb you silly goose. Or should I say pigeon? :O


:lol: :lol: :lol: woops lol. hard to keep up with everyone on there


----------

